# Muzzleloader Kills, 2015



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2015...

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year and lets smoke the woods up
__________________


----------



## hambone76

My 5 &1/2 year old Daughter Mya with her first turkey ever!
Her first BP kill as well. God is good!
CVA Optima Elite .45 cal, 100 grains 777 pushing a 175 grain Powerbelt. Carroll County Longbeard. 45-50 yard shot-DRT.


----------



## bonecollector

thats awesome


----------



## Supercracker

Late evening FAT porker in the swamp with a 50cal PRB at about 40yds.


----------



## tcward

Doe kill this past Saturday in the rain! TC Pennsylvania Hunter with Green Mtn barrel using real BP and Hornady 250 grain SST-ML bullet.


----------



## Luckybuck

No photo to show, missed a good buck Saturday morning at 8:39 in a pretty good rain, deep brown antlers or either that way from rain.  A 100 yard shot and front brisket shot which was either take or another step and he was in a thicket.  No sign of any hit.


----------



## gahunter12

Doe I shot with my 7yo son this afternoon. We hadn't been in the stand 45min when she walked out with 9 other ladies. First deer my son has witnessed being harvested. He was super excited. I think I will let him use my Ruger 44Mag carbine Friday to try and get his first deer. He's been shooting it all summer. 

250gr Hornady SST. Had to take a higher shot than I like, but she only ran 20 yards.


----------



## Hawken2222

After years of hunting with a traditional Muzzleloader I switched to an inline and was fortunate to get my first in line muzzleloader harvest On Sunday.  Public Land 8 pointer, taken with a TC Triumph, using 290 grain TEZ Barnes Sabots and 100 grains of BH209.  Thank You Lord for another amazing gift.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Killed on October 14th at 7:20 pm
T/C Omega 100 gr. of 777 295 gr. Powerbelt HP
123 yard shot


----------



## GameReaper13

Awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## jonboyb

Finally got a chance to hunt and took my 9 year-old.  This guy and 2 smaller Meriwether shooters walked out near dark and he got buck fever so bad he couldn't take the shot.  At least he was in the stand with me finally for a kill.  Scores 11 with a kicker.  Would have been one heckuva first deer for him.  Had to retrieve next morning and yotes found him so excuse the photo....the full-body was pretty graphic.

CVA Optima Pro .50 shooting 295 Powerbelt


----------



## Brazinski95

*First one with a Muzzleloader*

Killed this one the morning of October 12th.  My best buck and first deer with a muzzleloader.  Came in after I did a little rattling.

CVA Optima V2. 250grain Hornady SST


----------



## deermaster13

That's a good one! congrats


----------



## Lonewolf40

*My best yet with a M/L*

October 10, 2015
CVA Optima
250 grain Hornady 
7:15 PM
125 yards


----------



## ryanrambo24

01Foreman400 said:


> Killed on October 14th at 7:20 pm
> T/C Omega 100 gr. of 777 295 gr. Powerbelt HP
> 123 yard shot


Love my omega shoots like a dream


----------



## vcd1363

warren County!


----------



## bacon6

Been hunting with my Knight disc extreme for some 15 years, many years and does later I got my first buck, this 187 lb. 8. What a bruiser, didn't score good but aged at 5.5 - 6.5


----------



## deathfromabove83

Oct. 15
Cedar creek wma
Cva wolf 
Hornady 240gr xtp
90gr Bh209


----------



## Tristan1687

Shot my first deer with a flintlock on Friday. Doe was about 2 yards from stand. heart and lung shot. didn't get any good pictures. wanted to get her gutted and out of the woods before sun down to make it easy on myself. Very cool experience to hunt with a flintlock.


----------



## Jeff1973

*My sons first deer*

My son got his first deer with a muzzleloader.  he is 8 years old and he is one proud hunter and I am one proud dad! CVA Optima .50 cal


----------



## stabow

A big congratulations to the young man. Way to go dad.


----------



## hambone76

Piedmont NWR buck. 
120 yard shot with a 45 cal CVA Optima Elite
195 gr Powerbelt/150 gr of 777-dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## frankwright

My hunting buddy killed this doe on his farm on friday.

He has killed a lot of deer with a sidelock muzzleloader but this was his first with a flintlock.


----------



## Supercracker

About 3 hours of walking through the soggy spots looking for Snipe.

About 12 flushes, about 6 shots, 3 birds. With a flintlock Fowler I'll take it.


----------



## stabow

Cracker nice doings


----------



## Remington280

Nothing to exciting.  Last oct I shot a 90lb doe and then a 113lb doe.


----------



## snuffy

Was wanting to try out my new grinder.


----------



## UpstateFishing

Here's one with my CVA Optima Pistol:


----------



## pse hunter

I forgot to post these up killed on 11/14/2015 shot with a 50cal CVA Optima 100gr of BH209 and a 300gr hornady XTP, the bullet was recovered on the opposite side shoulder of the buck


----------

